# PS Vita SDK--it's official.



## Snailface (Sep 17, 2011)

*PS Suite SDK*​




Sony recently announced that it is introducing a cross-platform SDK for their PS Suite initiative (which includes the PSVita!) to be released in November. It uses the C# programming language and there is no confirmation on pricing. The content developed with the SDK will run through a virtual machine.

I'm excited that homebrewers can code for the Vita without hacking. But what caveats will Sony sneak in?[/p]
source: http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/15/playsta...ering-games-in/


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2011)

Thats how you do it nintendo.

Not with firmware updates.


----------



## titen96 (Sep 17, 2011)

i hope that there wont be too much of a restriction on what you can make


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope this is reasonably priced, and yes, Nintendo needs to learn from this.


Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

No confirmation on pricing = You gotta join the Sony cult to dev for them


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder what the ToS will look like for this


----------



## Snailface (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm curious as to why they chose C#. Any ideas?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 17, 2011)

They would probably just take it away like other os.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um... I didn't see how this would stop or even slow down hacking, especially base on what  
restrictions they will put on there.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 17, 2011)

It shares the same SDK as the Xperia Play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for games made with this.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2011)

It talks about developers using it, but I see nothing about the average programming Joe being able to use it.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a nice idea, but I wonder how it will evolve.

I hope not like this:

PSVita Firmware 1.00: -PS Suite Feature to let you run homebrews verified by Sony.
PSVita Firmware 1.01: -PS Suite Feature removed due to security concerns.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 17, 2011)

Epic move by Sony, and one I didn't really see coming. Looking forward to the stuff the developers make with this.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 17, 2011)

titen96 said:
			
		

> i hope that there wont be too much of a restriction on what you can make


The restriction is that the device has to be Playstation Certified. They are working to make the number of devices higher in the future, but now, is limited to Sony's Xperia Play, and tablets S1 and S2.

The normal PS Vita devkit will cost only $2000 (1700 euros). There's a lot of highways for developers to make games and apps for Sony smartphones and Vita now.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 17, 2011)

c sharp huh... thats kinda cool
i wish they dont remove this later on.
they have kept their fan support on very well since the first hack. i dont think it can get better than this unless they give away free PSP titles for PSvita


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 17, 2011)

This is pretty great. I can't program, but I hope great things come from this.

Like decent indie PSN games.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 17, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to why they chose C#. Any ideas?


Seems like a strange choice, as far as I am aware, C# is developed by Microsoft and used almost exclusively on their platforms. XNA Development Kit for the Xbox 360 used C#, maybe Sony are hoping that hobbyist coders learnt it for that purpose and will now be willing to reuse that knowledge here? I would have thought C++ would have been a more obvious choice though, seeing as it is generally accepted as the "standard" for homebrew coders (who arguably are the ones most likely to make the most impressive sutff). Perhaps they want to discourage some "regular" homebrew coders, who are more likely to try to break restrictions etc... (too much hassle to learn a new language).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 17, 2011)

If I remember correctly, MS did make C#, but after releasing the standard to the groups ECMA and ISO, they no longer had the rights to control it.


----------



## cris92x (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought this was already confirmed and priced at $3000 awhile ago, I remember that Shuhei Yoshida was interviewed and he said that they wanted to make it cheap enough for indie devs. Anyway Nintendo already expressed that it doesn't like "garage" devs.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 17, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> I thought this was already confirmed and priced at $3000 awhile ago, I remember that Shuhei Yoshida was interviewed and he said that they wanted to make it cheap enough for indie devs. Anyway Nintendo already expressed that it doesn't like "garage" devs.


Perhaps that was the full Vita SDK (although it seems relatively cheap for a full system SDK), this news refers to the PS Suite SDK, capable of producing games for specially licensed Android devices (currently the Xperia Play and one or two of Sony's upcoming Android tablets, but should be more in the future) as well as the Vita.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 17, 2011)

watch some dev who bought it grows some balls and leaks it although  it will kill our chances of ever legally obtain an sdk again from sony


----------



## T.Kuranari (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder whether or not emulators will happen. I think emulators are written with C/C++, so they need to be rewritten with C# if that's possible. Since they will run on a virtual machine, only a small part of the hardware power will be available though.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 17, 2011)

the sdk will be restricted and seeing that emulators run illegal roms i doubt they will plus with brew running in VM's they may have security checks in place


----------



## SifJar (Sep 17, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> watch some dev who bought it grows some balls and leaks it although  it will kill our chances of ever legally obtain an sdk again from sony


Um, no. You can be VERY sure that Sony will have something in place meaning it won't be a case of "Download this RAR and you can develop PS Vita software". Just having the SDK almost definitely won't be enough.

For example, you can download the iOS SDK for free. But (unless you jailbreak) you can't run anything you make with it unless you have a developer account. I would envisage something at least vaguely similar working here, seeing as I'd guess it is after the iOS App Store setup the PS Suite setup will be modelled, in some respects at least.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 17, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> ...and tablets S1 and S2.


Oh, you didn't get the news? They're called Tablet S and Tablet P now. The Tablet P is that clamshell thing you see in the picture in the OP.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 17, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c++ is really outdated now, c# and c++ are very alike (just like c was to c++) so they dont have to learn a new language, just change how they do some things


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2011)

C++'s an old behemoth.

C#'s an attempt at a replacement that's more modern and not so overwhelming.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 18, 2011)

but i heard C++ gives more performance than C#. C sharp's performance is similar to visual basic.

confirm this please. OR maybe as everyone above said, they want to create a kit that is easier to use and hence C#.
again, another move towards helping fans ie making them happy

PS - rydian, u know its been long since i have heard u say something about programming


----------



## raulpica (Sep 18, 2011)

....eeerrrrr... I'm pretty sure that emulators won't be allowed on this, just indie games.

Probably with hefty fees, too. Just looks like another App Store.


----------



## iFish (Sep 18, 2011)

Ugh.... C#....


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 18, 2011)

I SAW A DS RIPOFF THINGY!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> but i heard C++ gives more performance than C#. C sharp's performance is similar to visual basic.That depends on a lot of things.  Just because something's in C++ doesn't mean it's faster then C#.  Somebody could code something in C# and then I could go code the same goal in C++ and mine could be 5 times slower.  It's not good to think in terms of absolutes like that, much of it's things blown out of proportion or situational comparisons.
> 
> Anyways games aren't limited on processing power that often to a point where a change of the higher-level language is going to make a substantial difference.
> 
> ...


I guess.  Haven't been that active.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the reason they are asking about Emulators is if we ever get our hands on it.


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 18, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> but i heard C++ gives more performance than C#. C sharp's performance is similar to visual basic.
> 
> confirm this please. OR maybe as everyone above said, they want to create a kit that is easier to use and hence C#.
> again, another move towards helping fans ie making them happy
> ...


I believe C# is often compared to Java in terms of performance which isn't great.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 18, 2011)

The vita is looking more and more appealing... Seems I will be selling a very bulky ugly two-slidepad 3DS soon.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sony really gave me tight slap on the slap, saying: You fool!

This is awesome, but I really hope developers don't misuse this feature.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2011)

DrOctapu said:
			
		

> I believe C# is often compared to Java in terms of performance which isn't great.


Same sort of issue here... it's dependant, and a lot of it is blown out of proportion and/or taken to mean something it doesn't (for example browser war fanboys who will argue over 2ms response time different in artificial benchmarks).
http://devnulled.com/content/2007/02/corre...va-is-not-slow/
I don't agree with the title of the article and it certainly could use a better one, but it's an example on how programming language "speed" is often dependent on many factors.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> They would probably just take it away like other os.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that's a possibility. they may take it away in the future. not sure how they would, if you purchase the SDK and own a vita and are not legally obligated to update your firmware (which you are not), i don't see any ways they can take the SDK from you.
that's different from putting limits on what your homebrew can and can't do which they're obviously going to do.
and this slows down hacking in that there is now no need to hack your vita to use homebrew.
this is the wisest decision i've ever seen from any leading company, because it's obviously what fans are crying out for more than anything - we now have legit homebrew, next comes legit piracy wait wat?
most consoles that get hacked are initially hacked strictly to run unsigned code, or, homebrew. piracy is just a bonus. but in the end people use piracy more than homebrew because why the fuck not?
well now sony doesn't face that problem because the vita can already run homebrew (technically it's signed, but it's still homebrew), so the only reason to hack the vita now, is for piracy. this lowers the chances of the vita getting "hacked" quite a bit. but surely we'll see some chinese group with a vita flashcard within a year of its launch.
and that's even assuming the vita will have worse security than the PS3 did, which it surely won't. the PS3 took years to hack.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 18, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> I SAW A DS RIPOFF THINGY!


Again, it's the Sony Tablet P. It opens flat and operates like a single screen (for the most part).


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 18, 2011)

Now we just wait to hear all the restrictions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway I see this going to be a removed feature after someone uses it to hack.
The Sony will get sued for removing that feature.
Quick everyone remember to quote this post when a thread called "Sony sued for removing Vita SDK" shows up in user submitted news!


----------



## TankedThomas (Sep 18, 2011)

Sony don't allow lawsuits any more, according to their new TOS agreement for PSN.

Anyway, I know this will be somewhat restricted but I want to hope that I can get my hands on it and make some small games that I could sell or even just put up for free on PSN. I'd hope that they let indie developers and homebrewers get ahold of it and post their creations (after being moderated by Sony, of course), on the Playstation Store under a special category for such things.

Either way, I am going to buy a Vita, end of story. It's like a portable PS3, and I couldn't think of much better for portable gaming.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 18, 2011)

They don't allow lawsuits anymore?
That's it i'm not getting anymore sony products!


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 18, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> They don't allow lawsuits anymore?
> That's it i'm not getting anymore sony products!


Yeah, it's like if Sony wants to f*ck you, you have to let them


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that possible?

So if i say i dont want to get pulled over and ticketed for speeding, i can do that?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> I SAW A DS RIPOFF THINGY!


and your surprised? it's $ony! and as for every1 saying zomg we can make homebrew with this...don't count on it


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 100% sure we'll see homebrew things for the PSV made with this SDK. We'll talk again in 5 years.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 18, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, that's quite different.

Basically what is happening here is that Sony have made the terms of use state that by using their service, you are essentially waiving your right to start a lawsuit against them. It's sort of like "We'll let you use our service, but if we do, you can't sue us."

It's similar to how some high risk activities are run: Companies running the activities will often get customers to sign a legal disclaimer saying that if they are injured, they won't sue the company.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 19, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Now we just wait to hear all the restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The level of idiocy in these two posts astounds me. Wow. It's for motherfucking independent developers, something which Nintendo has rarely every supported. Remember, they said so themselves that they didn't want "garage" developers to work on eShop titles.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2011)

I think they were talking about Sony P tablet being similar to DS.

Clamshell design wasn't invented by Nintendo, by the way.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 19, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


than you don't know $ony too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--- end of line ---


----------



## Shabutie78 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> than you don't know $ony too well


how so?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 19, 2011)

ignore the random trolls, they think everything was invented by nintendo first


----------



## YayMii (Sep 20, 2011)

Apparently Nintendo invented a clamshell tablet (according to some of you). As far as I know, Nintendo doesn't even have a tablet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2011)

Also, with this whole "Sony won't let you sue them" thing, I'm sure all of you were getting your amazing legal team equivalent to the Justice League and the Avengers combined to take down Sony, right?

Seriously, even if a good percentage of you were fucked by Sony, you wouldn't even sue them, you'd just go "Okay..." and then just waddle off to somewhere else. Even if you did want to sue them, good luck hiring a lawyer that's able to stand up to Sony's legal team.

Every Terms of Services is full of a lot of bad shit you don't even know about, you just click the box that says you read it so you can continue using their services. It's only bad when someone points it out to you.


----------

